# Barbosa second game



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

16 pts - FG 6-12 3PT- 4-7
3 steals.

he played against T.J Ford this game (8th pick in this year draft)
and i guess we can start to see that barbosa maybe the steal of this year draft


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

yeah, i will ahve to see how he plays the entire year before we can say that.


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

i agreed.
that's why i say "MAYBE".


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

16, 3 and 3 in 40 minutes on good shooting, not bad for a rook, even if he did get 6 TO's.. So much for Eisley starting, haha.. 1-9.. way to go Howard..

JJ had a big night, almost a trip doub.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

YES! One step closer to Lottery!!!


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

I just hope D'Antoni keeps giving barbosa all those minutes. he's the kind of player that can have like 20 pts 3 steal every game without even try hard.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

You know one thing i noticed about this kid. The guy has the hugest hands for a guy his size. He can really grip a ball. I guess this maybe why he is such a good ball handler and catcher. 

Somone i think said that his size and speed would be a recipe for disarter. That may be true, but i think if he can learn to control his tempo and get used to the pace of the game he'll be fine.

What tends to happen is, young players when they first enter the league, their mind is not quick enough to think or move as fast as their bodies are. Thats why u see alot of turnovers and silly mistakes.

In time Barbosa will adjust to the pace of the nba game, and the will improve his basketball IQ, he'll be fine. He'll be able to control his play in the flow of the game, and control the flow of the game by his play.

........hopefully


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

yeah, i think so too.
I also belive that we found our new PG for years to come, lets just wait and see.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Zarko probably has the biggest hands I've ever seen. They are monstrous, besides that his arms are so skinny they make them look even bigger..


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

what? are you talking about ZC or Barbosa?


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

Suns vs. Kings tonight, let's see how barbosa going play against the great guards that Sacramento have.

ZC going come back today right?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I am talking about Zarko, though Leo's hands are big as well. 

Zarko's probable tonight for the game against the Kings.


----------

